# WI:State record pinook salmon sheds light on evolving Great Lakes fishery



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Must imagine that pinooks are caught in Michigan waters as well....though Michigan does not 
have a state record category for them.

















(same fish...top:fresh caught ,held by his bud. Bottom:Confirmed as WI state record held by angler that caught it)
Original article:Smith: State record pinook salmon sheds light on evolving Great Lakes fishery


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I caught one back in the mid-90's out of Alpena. Thought it looked kinda weird but didn't give it a thought. Got to the dock and this older lady was a census taker for the DNR. She was the one to identify it.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I have caught them in the rapids in the Sault.

Yup, that was out of state fishing.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I’ve caught a few of them


----------

